# Pig has run off..... Help!



## Josephine Parkinson (May 26, 2018)

We just got two Tamworth piglets, and now, one has run off. -_-
It's our first time with pigs, and only had the two... It ran into a forest.
Has anyone lost pigs like this? We're really desperate. 

How to we find her? Please help us!


----------



## Baymule (May 26, 2018)

Put Feed out right away. If the pig comes to the Feed, move it closer to the pen. Take a cow panel and put existing pod in a corner and lure runaway into pen close gate. 

Since you just got them, runaway doesn’t equate you, the pen, your place with food. She might be gone. I hope she comes around, keep Feed out for her, call loudly and shake the bucket.


----------



## Latestarter (May 27, 2018)

So sorry! Hope it comes back for you. Leave food out. They have very good smell. If there are wild pigs nearby, it may be gone for good. Same situation if you have many predators nearby. Hope you'll come back and update later.


----------



## Hippie hollow (Jun 5, 2018)

My goodness I am so sorry for your worry right now.I’m just glad pigs are extremely smart creatures. Twice mine broke out and escaped and once it was found on a Nother road about a mile away by somebody calling animal control because they could tell it was obviously somebody’s pet. Both times I found him it was because of animal control. So you might want to give them a ring that’s how I found my Porkchop. No I’m not gonna eat him. We had a Nother potbelly come in our yard because it could hear mine so if there’s other pigs in the area maybe you could check around there


----------



## Hippie hollow (Jun 5, 2018)

Oh sorry just realize that this post was a little old. How did things go?


----------

